# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Përdredhja e damarit

## PINK

Ok shoke , doktora te forumit shqiptare . 

Dje teksa shikoja filmin , Along Came Polly - me Ben Stiller duke qeshur me nje pjese te filmit , kshu si pa e kuptuar crap me kerciti qafa , ose me mire damari nga ana e djathte ( pozicioni im ishte shtrire ne fakt ne kervat , dhe ngrita paksa koken dhe sic duket qafa doli si bosh dhe me pas la pasojat e saj  ). Bera ta leviz por  me dhemb shume , akoma qe dje .. Dhe sot akoma e ndjej kur e leviz koken . 
Dhimbja eshte njelloj psh kur zgjoheni nga gjumi dhe keni fjet keq dhe ju ka ngrire qafaa, dicka e tille me nje fjale . 

i bera masazh , po hic . Tani cfare na rekomandoni ndonje gje juve .. apo te call 911 ? Mos e kam perdredhur keq apo do kaloje ?

----------


## Larsus

e hengre ti  lol -- aq e pati bukura jote  :ngerdheshje: 

masazh me vaj ulliri eshte shume i mire ..kur ftohesh e ben me raki e aspirina  po ti s'je aq keq lol 

dhe uje te ngrohte (jacuzzi ose dush te forte e te nxehte ne mungese ) ose shko tek kinezet dhe te vene ato nen dore

----------


## Del Monako

E zun hakat e firmes Pinkun mduket. 

Pink te shkume, se personalisht s'marr vesh nga perdredhjet, vetem do te thoja qe shikojini ulur si njerez ato filma dreqi ta haj, se do na boni na i te pa bome na i dit.

Edhe na thuj si u bone.

----------


## Ihti

ferkoje me kamfur pinko. 

Nuk e di si e ka emrin ajo shishja ne farmaci, po pyeti per kamfur. 

po qe duhet ferku...duhet ferku  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

Well do te keshilloja  ta shifte  nje  mjek  por  nese nuk don  te vizitohesh, mund te  perdoresh  Vaj( nuk ka rendesi  ca lloji) Dhe  ferko lehte  vendin ku keni  dhimbje.........

----------


## marsela

_
Pink me vjen keq vertet se e kam parasysh ate dhimbjen, mua nga pagjumsia me kap te muskujt ne kembe, te pulpat sidomos, e dhimbja me zgjat ca..
Nuk besoj te kete ndonje ilac per kte, mgjth kto ferkimet me vaj ose uje te ngrohte e sapun kur te besh banjo, them se mund ta sjellin ne vete. Per te qetsuar dhimbjet merr ndonje qetsues, anlgjezik. Nese ste kalon per 2-3 dit pastaj shko te ndonje mjek (sjam e sigurte cilet specialiste meren me kto), jo per analiza po thjesht per nje kontroll. Eshte thjesht ngerc(dmth kontraktim muskujsh) a ndonje gje me serioze.
Te kalume!_

----------


## Pasiqe

Pink, 
harrova dje, po provo ICY HOT (me vertet kete rralle se mos na gerthasi Diikushi).

----------


## diikush

po harrova ti thoja Pinkut te mari ne farmaci edhe ndonje anti-inflamatory qe jane gjithashtu analgjezike, nese nuk i ka ikur dredhja qafore akoma (pasi te jete konsultuar me mjekun kuptohet :shkelje syri:   ) se mos ka ndonje komplikim me serioz dhe pastaj kush do mbaje forumin po na u semuret tere nje nga nje  :perqeshje:

----------


## marsela

_hahhaha po Pinku e ka perthyer qafen, se ka plagosur, anti-inflamatuaret perdoren me teper per raste infeksionesh,, mgjth ka anti inflamatuare qe jane njekohsisht analgjezike( paksojn dhimbjet), ato dhe pranohen.

ps. Per govate kishe bere kerkese diku vete;-), kshu esht kur forumosesh shume_

----------


## Gjallica

Pink jo doktorrata e forumit po as ajo e realit nuk ta ben hall:-D 
E njejta gje me ndodhi mua javen e kaluar me krahun, i kam provuar te gjitha  e asgje sme beri efekt pervec masazheve te mamit me vaj ulliri.:-) Nuk te sheron per 5 min po te pakten ti lehteson dhimbjet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

O gjora Pink, ta di hallin pasi dhe mu me kap shpesh ai sip tip ngerci.
Me kujtohet nje here ishim ne klase duke bere mesim dhe sesi e luajta qafen
po me dha nje dhimbje kaq te forte e te menjehershme. Mesuesen per fat
te mire e kisha Chiropracter dhe ajo nuk mujte me e ferku se dicka ishte ligji
qe nuk e lejonte..whatever...dhe mesoi nje vajze sesi u donte te ferkohej 
damari per ta cu ne vend prape..pasi ka kcy ne ndonje vend qe nuk duhet.
Mbas nje ferkimi me dore u bana fille ma mire, keshtu qe provoje ne ate 
menyre ta ferkosh...dhe perdor vaj ulliri pasi e rreshqet me mire damarin.
Sic te ka thane edhe Marsela pi ndonje hap, edhe Tylenol s'ka problem pasi
te qetesojne shume. Nqs prape vazhdon ik te doktori ( chiropracter ) dhe
thuaji qe kam kalu nje " Neck Spasm" se te bien fille ne terezi. Ose dhe
te nje doktor qe eshte family medicine te shkosh mundet me te dhane
ndonje muscle relaxant, ose dhe ndonje anti-inflammatory medicine.
Nqs puna shkon dhe me keq atehere te bejne ndonje injection me cortisone
dhe te them une qe bahesh si trendafil...nuk eshte gje serioze mos u trem.. :ngerdheshje: 

Diikuush meqe je ne kasavet ore..: It's a girl... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

pink edhe mua me ndodh kjo perdredhja e damarit nga menyra si fle. merr nje jastek me koren edhe mbaj ne qafe per 15-20 minuta dhe do te te ndihmoj. Shpresoj qe te kaloj

----------


## Pasiqe

Qepa dhe krypa funksionojne vertet nese ka ndrydhje. Ndrydhja ndodh kur ndonje tendine zgjatet (e rrjedhimisht eshte e dobesuar). Nuk e di pse, po funksionon. Ne nje fare menyre eviton bymimin dhe rrjedhimisht derdhjen e gjakut. Prandaj edhe sherimi eshte me i shpejte ne shendoshjen e tendines.

Ne rastin e Pinkut, nuk ka ndrydhje po eshte thjesht lendim i nje nervi. Prandaj qepa e krypa nuk do bejne gje. As ferkimet s'kane c'te bejne pervecse efektit placebo. Koha e sheron nervin. Pak dite Pink duro!

----------


## PINK

Hi shoke dhe shoqe te forumit . 

Rrrofshi per ndihmen dhe interesimin qe patet ne ceshtjen Pink-damar -perdredhje . Suportimi juaj virtual me te vertete ishte ilac , kundra nervit . lol 

Qe thoni ju , sugjerimet tuaja i lexova me vemendje te madhe , dhe besoj do me hyjne ne pune ne te ardhmen nese e perdredh prape , Ptu ptu larg qofte . 

Megjithate nje ze i brendshem me thoshte - Shko te Chiropractor-i se larg qofte me ngel qafa ashtu , helbete u never know .. so shkova qe thoni ju dhe mi beri nje masazh te lehte me nje lloj kremi . 
Emri i kremit quhet *Biofreeze* - The cold method . (mbajeni shenim , nese ju duhet dhe juve lol )
So sot e kam me mire , ne fakt  u alarmova kot , se per 5 minuta ma solli n'vend ai .  :ngerdheshje: 

Kshu kshu . Thx again ..  :buzeqeshje: 


ps: Marsela cudi mos te duket ty kur ndonje dite te bukur me diell , kete problemin tim dhe forumit gjithashtu ta degjosh te portokallia , se futen ato , futen kshu fshehtaz , material duan .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Pink Biofreeze e kam perdore dhe une, sinqerisht qe ja vlen po ama blihet
vec online pasi nuk ka ne dyqane.

----------


## PINK

> Pink Biofreeze e kam perdore dhe une, sinqerisht qe ja vlen po ama blihet
> vec online pasi nuk ka ne dyqane.


Ne fakt dhe mua ai ma dha , por nje tubet te vogel .. me qellimin qe ti shkoje prape . Do pare dhe doktori . Me tha .. come back again . lol

----------


## Del Monako

Eh shyqyr. 

Te uroj me gjith zemer mos te te perdridhet me. Aman se pun me zarar. Nuk shkrun dot edhe ne forum pastaj. Larg qoft. 

Tfala doktorit kur te shkosh prap, se e msove rrugen ti tani. 

Nga nje mik qe te do te miren.

----------

